# Ronal R38, 17-18" SALE..



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 1999)

Ronal USA is having a SALE until JUNE 28.
17" R38, $149 ea
18" R38, $199 ea
Order at 800-899-1212, wheel/tire packages too
http://www.ronalusa.com/cars/audi_allroad.html


----------

